
New Mexico panel blindsides Facebook with $39M utility bill - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/new-mexico-panel-blindsides-facebook-with-dollar39m-utility-bill/ar-BBW4An6?OCID=ansmsnnews11
======
mattrp
I think this is logical - otherwise the assets get added to the rate base that
serves as the basis for consumer pricing. It’s important to understand how the
utilities play games with the rate base - in many cases things they put into
the base have zero connection with gaap and or tax accounting.

